# Schedule 80 PVC



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Will Schedule 80 PVC pipe or fittings break under freezing conditions? I have been a commercial pool builder for twenty plus years and have never seen this happen even once. The various manufacturer's sites don't mention freezing.
I would tend to believe the fittings might break as they are less elastic than the pipe.


----------



## Plumbing Zombie (Jun 11, 2011)

All pvc products are subject to breakage under freezing conditions if they are pressurized or near full volume above the frost line, unless you use an antifreeze additive rated for use with pvc.


----------

